

Barriers preventing UK businesses accepting Bitcoin - lewisajackson
http://blog.wheretospendbitcoins.co.uk/2014/06/27/barriers-preventing-uk-businesses-accepting-bitcoin/

======
Coinduit
Coinduit are a new start-up in Cambridge UK. We've just signed up our first
brick and mortar store! [http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Business/Business-
News/Cambr...](http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Business/Business-
News/Cambridge-city-butcher-decides-to-accept-bitcoins-20140624100045.htm)

We actually want to promote Bitcoin so much that we are offering a free loan
on an android tablet to the first few (5-10) businesses in our area that agree
to start accepting so that they can test accepting bitcoins without any
initial investment.

We replace the exact number of pounds that the business quotes its customers
essentially providing a 0% fee service for as long as we will be economically
able to do so.

If you know of any merchants that want to start accepting bitcoins anywhere in
the UK, we are able to offer the same service but require that they provide
their own device. This can be a mobile with a data connection, or an android
or ipad tablet. We can send setup instructions.

We have created our selling site, [https://coinduit.io](https://coinduit.io)

to facilitate the exchange of these bitcoins into pounds so that we may repay
the merchants. Right now the limits are low as we are in a testing phase.
Feedback is appreciated.

Please contact daniel@coinduit.io for more details.

